# parity error on boot



## The Ripper (Sep 21, 2003)

im getting 2 beeps from the mobo when i boot what can i do
i have the twinx in 1 and 3 like it says its p4c800e asus deluxe it says parity error


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Two beeps would indeed mean "parity error". Does it emit the two beeps when you do not touch the keyboard at all, just power on and wait? (On mine, I was getting beeps, but it was just the computer beeping against all the keyboard keys I had pressed trying to get into Setup).


What do you mean by "in 1 and 3"? One pair of sockets is A1,B1 and the other is A2,B2. I'm thinking you mean A1,B1. Tell me where are your DIMMs?

The Twin memory is supposedly 100% tested. So it would be unusual, but not unheard of, to have a bad one.

You can run with only one DIMM. Ground yourself. Pull one DIMM out and try the boot. Then put it back and pull the other DIMM out. Can you figure out which DIMM gives you the parity error?

Make sure your DIMMS are properly seated in their sockets:
Make sure the contact fingers on the DIMMs are centered on the corresponding contacts in the sockets. Then insert carefully straight down and firmly until fully seated and the locks move in.

You can also try moving the DIMMs to the A2,B2 slots. If the A1,B1 slot pair gives you the error but the other pair doesn't, you have a bad mobo: maybe a solder bridge or a blown component in the memory or Northbridge circuits.

What is your CPU chip speed? Are you trying to overclock? I'm assuming you haven't gotten that far yet.

-clintfan


----------



## The Ripper (Sep 21, 2003)

*parity error*

asus p4c800 e havent even oced yet ;says dim 1 and 3 ,1 and 2 being together and 3 and 4 being together brand spankin new mobo !!!!what about a bios upgrade would that help???????????????/


----------



## The Ripper (Sep 21, 2003)

also 2 beeps no keys !!!!!!!! on restart


----------



## The Ripper (Sep 21, 2003)

it runs //// but i dont think its running in duel channel how do i tell


----------



## The Ripper (Sep 21, 2003)

2.8 800fsb


----------



## Kalmah (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey, I've read that the beeps during post on p4c800 series motherboards don't actually corispond to the post messages in the manual. I was told it beeps the number of times you have usb devices plugged in.. Do you happen to have 2 usb things plugged into your computer? Remove one of them or add one and see if the number of beeps changes. 

I thought I was getting parity errors too. What I read about this seems to be correct in my case. I was getting 2 beeps, I plugged another usb device in and now I get 3 beeps evertime my computer boots. Seems kind of weird though that nothing like this was mentioned in the manual. If those beeps really have nothing to do with errors I'm wondering how I would know if their really was an error.... Somebody said he talked to asus about it and the tech guy didn't know what to say.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

If you're getting a parity error, try to first turn off the parity checking in your CMOS. Parity checking on when you have nonparity RAM will trip it. If you are getting crashes as well, or it just plain don't work, you got bad RAM and you will need to get new sticks. I have also had a computer to indicate a parity error and it be the mobo. In that case, you must buy you a new Dell or something.:dead: It's better to try new RAM though.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> it runs //// but i dont think its running in duel channel how do i tell _ -The Ripper_


Try this Intel Chipset Platform Configuration Utility. It seems to be reporting what the memory is configured for, what its CAS/RAS timings are, as well as its speed and size. _(Note this is not the same thing as the "Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility".)_

Download it and run the .EXE, it installs under Windows to a program group in your Start menu. When you run it, it will tell all sorts of info about the Northbridge/ Southbridge chipset. All I did is look at what it says, I didn't try any of the "Upgrade" features. I just read what I needed to, and clicked X to end it.

For instance, for my own system's memory, it says,

*Memory interface configured for DDR 400MHz
Total amount of memory in system 1024MB
High Performance Dual Channel Mode
CAS Latency 3
RAS# to CAS# Delay 3 clocks
RAS# Precharge 3 clocks
ECC supported*

plus some additional info if you hover the mouse over the onscreen graphics for each DIMM.

There's one odd thing about this utility... at least on _my_ system, while it's running, its process doesn't show up in the taskbar.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------

